# Whats the value of a Tibor Freestone?



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd say at least $250. They don't make that one anymore I believe.


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have an eBay rule set up to alert me when Freestone's are listed. You'll be hard pressed to find one on the used market for less than $400-$450, if its in good condition.

They are in very high demand since they're effectively a 6wt little brother to the 8wt Everglade.

And yes, they are discontinued...which is why they are rare and why they sell quickly in the price range I suggested above.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

People have been paying stupid money for them. Unfortunately you will get more money for it on ebay than you probably will in a forum. I run all tibors and have 6 of various models but I wouldn't pay more than $350 for one. Just not something I have to have.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Something I had to have. Got mine on ebay for $400 in great condition. Worth every penny for me. With something like the Freestone being a discontinued reel, the "value" of it is 100% your call. I felt pretty pumped to get mine at $400 considering the condition, I would have paid $450. That's the Freestone "value" at least for me.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Here's another site to shop and compare prices:
https://www.vintageflytackle.com/collections/reels


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I bought a brand new one last year never used for like $500.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Trying to figure out the same thing. I'm about to sell a black Freestone.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Pierson said:


> Something I had to have. Got mine on ebay for $400 in great condition. Worth every penny for me. With something like the Freestone being a discontinued reel, the "value" of it is 100% your call. I felt pretty pumped to get mine at $400 considering the condition, I would have paid $450. That's the Freestone "value" at least for me.


This. Spot on. Hard to find one below $400 in really good condition.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> This. Spot on. Hard to find one below $400 in really good condition.


What is really good condition? Flawless? Or can it have a bit of boat (rock) rash at the bottom of the spool and still be in "good condition?"


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

brokeoff said:


> What is really good condition? Flawless? Or can it have a bit of boat (rock) rash at the bottom of the spool and still be in "good condition?"


So this is mine, other than like micro micro blemishes in the finish that wont even show up in the picture, there is one scratch on the frame directly under the drag knob at what would be about 7 o'clock of the drag knob. It is hard to see in most instances. I call this "great" condition, considering the insides looked beautiful as well. Mint condition is mint condition, and that's about as close to brand new as you can get without calling it "brand new unused". 
Hope this helps a little with your pricing.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

brokeoff said:


> What is really good condition? Flawless? Or can it have a bit of boat (rock) rash at the bottom of the spool and still be in "good condition?"


What @Pierson said


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Mine had zero rash and actually still had the red sticker on the spool telling how much backing it held. The only way you could tell mine had ever been fished was a little wear on the drag knob. I don't think it had ever seen salt water.

Condition is always subjective...


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine was brand new in original box.


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

I didn’t realize how sought after these little reels were!


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

JKGLX said:


> I didn’t realize how sought after these little reels were!


Yeah, mine is gone.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

brokeoff said:


> Yeah, mine is gone.


And on it's way to me thanks again brokeoff I will definitely enjoy it just have to figure out which one of my rods I am pairing it with thinking my tcr 6 weight.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> And on it's way to me thanks again brokeoff I will definitely enjoy it just have to figure out which one of my rods I am pairing it with thinking my tcr 6 weight.


You chose.......wisely. Balance on that combo is near perfect. My TCR 6wt & Freestone.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

There's a brand new brown freestone in ebay going for 680 with 6 days to go that's insane I am glad I have one doubt I will ever sell mine.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone know why Tibor discontinued the Freestone? I have an Everglades, Riptide and Gulfstream and love all three. Seems like there would be a market to resurrect this model if they're this popular?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I think the competition within the lineup of the tibor light series didnt help. If I remember correctly people were bitching they were too heavy, for that line of rod weights. I didnt agree but then again 1.5oz doesnt ruin my day like it apparently does others. Now partly they are so popular becuase they are hard to find. If they reintroduced it they would sell some initially but then would probably taper off and not be so cool anymore. Typical fickle consumers. I still think they need to bring out some 2.5lb Tibor Logo dumbells like my grandma used so people can train to handle that extra weight of a Tibor.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

@nativejax summed it up pretty well. The signature series also covers this reel size too. I think the Freestone is a perfectly built heavy duty saltwater 6wt reel, and really how many people are looking for that? They would definitely sell some, but yeah the sales would drop off because people MOST people would likely go with a Tibor Light or Signature series for that size reel. I actually emailed Tibor a while back asking if they had any plans to reproduce the Freestone....didn't get a reply.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Zika said:


> Anyone know why Tibor discontinued the Freestone?


If I had to guess...the Tibor Light line was more popular with the fresh water guys who made up the bulk of lighter weight users. And the saltwater markets had yet to explode in popularity...

How many guys were using 6wts to stalk redfish back when Tibor decided to shelve the Freestone? Probably not many.

The fact that the Freestone is in high demand in the used market shows there is still good demand amongst people like ourselves who fish salty rather than sweet.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@crboggs has a good point about 5wt and 6wt not being used in saltwater like today. I dont remember the exact year but I know it was before Sage was making a Saltwater 5wt rod that could toss a 7wt line...etc.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I like my riptide and everglades quick changes a lot for the classic looks and sound, but compared to so many reels these days the diameter is a little small, especially with the freestone. I don't mind a heavy reel but a lot of my 6wt combo's are fairly light and with the small spool diameter of a freestone I don't ever see myself buying one unless I found a really cheap deal on one.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

texasag07 said:


> I don't ever see myself buying one unless I found a really cheap deal on one.


Well if you want a cheap deal, the one on ebay is only up to $680 right now! What a steal!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Pierson said:


> Well if you want a cheap deal, the one on ebay is only up to $680 right now! What a steal!


yeah...$680? that's crazy...

Spool size hasn't been an issue for me. I've brought top slot and over slot reds to hand on my Freestone without any challenges since I bought it.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, guys. Makes sense. Prefer the standard drag knob vs. the button on the Light series. 

I picked up a brand new large arbor Battenkill 6 wt. and it's super light. The $150 I paid for it didn't hurt either.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Another one on eBay, green with a couple serious scuffs. 

$550 OBO
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tibor-Free...356064?hash=item2aa5077620:g:N4EAAOSwWGxawP13


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Zika said:


> Another one on eBay, green with a couple serious scuffs.


I would say the scratches actually aren't that bad, except the location would lead me to believe its been dropped on a rock / concrete surface from a decent height.

Its only cosmetic but $550 is high.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah plus it has the trout engraving, so you couldn’t even use it in saltwater


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

JKGLX said:


> I’m trying to determine the value of a black Tibor freestone in mint condition. It does not have one nick or scratch on it. Anyone out there know?


What's it worth...I paid bout $450 for one in unused condition. What do we act like they're worth...?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The one I bought won't see very much use but my quality of life is better now that it's on my wall. It's pretty much reserved for bonefish trips since it's can take a heavier beating than the backcountry.

It would pretty cool if I could find a right hand retrieve direct drive billy pate bonefish but they seem to be few and far between.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I lost one overboard that I had bought for 225 from Ted’s daughter when they first came out. Broke my heart when I lost it around ‘97-2000. Just bought one on EBay UK for $396 plus $24 shipping with box and cover. Gold one like I originally had. Lost the original while fishing a tournament in Magill Bay.


----------

